# what was the last movie you bought



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 9, 2007)

What was the last movie you _bought_ or _rented_, not downloaded......unless you paid for it.

I just bought hot fuzz the other day for 8 dollars at this video store. The last movies I rented were fear & loathing in las vegas and the science of sleep.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 9, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth and Borat were the last two movies I bought. Last movie I rented was "Snakes on a Plane," back when it came out on dvd.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Sep 9, 2007)

The Warriors and Disturbia on Blu-Ray


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, it's been som many years since I actually bought a movie. Let me think... 

*thinking*

...

*still thinking*

I bought a stack of DVD-Rs the other day. Does that count? 
 > buying dvds


----------



## pajamas (Sep 9, 2007)

Lords of dogtown.

I bought it off the movie channels.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 9, 2007)

....hmm......probably Reno *911 the Movie*


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Sep 9, 2007)

Last week i bought:

The Storyteller
Lemony Snickers; A Series of Unfortunate Event's
En Vampyrs Bekännelse
Frostbiten
Livet e Pyton
Kingpin
48 HRS
De Blodröda Floderna II
300
Dangerous Water
Dawn of The Dead
Dead Meat
Dumplings
Jekyll + Hyde
The Locals
Man Thing
Romasanta
A Tale of Two Sisters
Tales of Terror
Three Extremes
Vlad
Pan's Labyrinth
The Benny Hill show box 1
The Benny Hill show box 2


----------



## Angelus (Sep 9, 2007)

the Harry Potter 8-DVD Box


----------



## Ash (Sep 9, 2007)

I bought a bunch of Pokemon VHS that my store was selling for $2 each.

Before that I bought Final Destination 1 and 2 and Die Hard with a tin box, all used, all for $26.


----------



## Kyjin (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it was Saw 3.


----------



## neveah (Sep 9, 2007)

I bought the 300 special edition..


----------



## laly (Sep 9, 2007)

Blood Diamond and Invincible. My brother bought them yesterday. And the last movie I rented was Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 9, 2007)

I think the last movie I bought was Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children on DVD, and that was last year.


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 10, 2007)

*Blades Of Glory*


I get 2-3 every week.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

The last movie i bought was scar face.. its an oldie.. but it wasnt in my collection.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh that was a long time ago....I think Shaolin Soccer? I keep meaning to buy Pan's Labyrinth, but I never remember when I'm actually in the place where I can buy it. I only remember when I get back home. Argh.


----------



## Snow (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think I've "bought" a movie since I was like 15 or 16. But I think it was the 4th Harry Potter or something, like the day after it came out.


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 11, 2007)

Some movie called PARIAH which turned out to be a shit rip off of a clockwork orange


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 11, 2007)

Jew Manjee


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 11, 2007)

ordered 8 Man After Perfect Collection, haven't seen it since it aired on Sci-Fi back in 94 and 96 on Saturday Anime on Sci-Fi


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 11, 2007)

Sympathy for Mr Vengeance
 - Equally good with Oldboy, well 5% less good... 

Sympathy for Lady Vengeance
 - It was decent, I loved the vengeance scene.


----------



## Lemonade (Sep 11, 2007)

The Lord of the Rings, Return of the King.


----------



## angelkenta (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought Afro Samurai, great Anime movie. Starring Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2007)

The Departed
The Good Shepherd
Blade Runner
Children of Men
and...
*ONCE UPON A TIME IN AMERICA*
Anyone who likes gangster movies has to see this one, it's very close to the quality of "GoodFellas," and "Godfather 2."


----------



## My Own Dupe (Sep 15, 2007)

300 

THIS.

IS.

SHPWARTAAA!!!


----------



## Saito (Sep 15, 2007)

*Lupin the 3rd: Castle of Cagilliastro* the DVD :3


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 15, 2007)

Alvin and the Chipmunks: Chipmunk Adventure DVD. What? Don't judge me! I was feeling all reminiscent. I watched this movie when I was four or five. Good times. Eighteen is the new 71 after all.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 15, 2007)

Can't remember.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 15, 2007)

Not sure, but I think it was The Departed.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Sep 15, 2007)

Last Movies I Bought, let's see:
-The Complete set of The Lord of The Rings.
-Troy.
-Happy Feet, for my little cousin.
-The Perfum.
-The Painted Veil.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 17, 2007)

Godfather 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2007)

FF7 Advent Children


----------



## Huh? (Sep 19, 2007)

Equalibrium, it was like 8 bucks. I'm cheap


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 19, 2007)

I occasionally rent a movie but I would never buy one


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 19, 2007)

Lol does buying the Heroes season 1 box set count?


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 19, 2007)

Family Guy Volume 5

DBZ Season 3 Uncut


----------



## Angelus (Sep 20, 2007)

28 days later


----------



## Shawn_D (Sep 20, 2007)

Movie - 300

TV on DVD - Heroes season 1 & The Office season 3


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 20, 2007)

B-rated sci-fi flick from the early 90's - Robot Jox


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUxDmKFCD2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------

